# Aviator Roadmaster



## buktimah (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi, I am new to Russian watches and I think it is also new here in Singapore. Any idea how much is the Aviator Roadmaster retailed? We have it here as S$565 (US$1 = S$1.45).

The transmitter is retailing at S$1,235.


----------

